# 7th Annual South Carolina Festival of Discovery



## Bobberqer (May 15, 2007)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Saw  this on another board. had not seen it here ,sp I decided to post it  

Alright folks...make sure your calendar is marked for this one...we're shooting for over 50 teams this year! THANKS to all of you who have supported the growth of this fun cook-off!

7th Annual South Carolina Festival of Discovery
Greenwood, SC
July 13-14
KCBS
SC State Championship
$12,000 in overall cash awards
http://www.festivalofdiscovery.com
uptown@cityofgreenwoodsc.com
(864) 942-8448


----------



## BigGQ (May 16, 2007)

Hey Nite Hog!  The wife and I plan on judging this one too. Hope to see ya there.


----------



## Griff (May 16, 2007)

Willy T. said:
			
		

> We'll be there.Pretty good contest.Its just hot.But,its hot everywhere in july.
> Willy T.



Willy, it's not hot here in July.


----------

